# NSW Longy 11.2.14 cracka yellow mist session



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

The day before began at 3am with 30knot southerly instead of the predicted 5 or so knots. The yellow mist in my brain said it would drop off by the time I met Gary at the ramp at around 4:30am so I had my coffee, put on my fishing duds, sunscreened up, took my meds and hopped in the car. At 0400 the text message to abort arrived as I reached Cremorne so it was back to the couch in Kingsgrove for a few minutes more sleep before the kids woke me.

Well it was groundhog day again on the 11th (yesterday) with the predicted 2 knots and 0.9m swell morphing into more like 10 knots and plenty of swell with some light drizzle when we reached the ramp at 0420. The yellow mist was strong though and we hit the water at 0500. I was loaded up with 4 rods, 2 to fish with and 2 spares kept in the Other Woman's hatch to save time if I needed to re-rig. Turned out I got pantsed, twice, and the second was a cracka! Funny how just when you think you've figured out a great tackle combo the kings remind you whose boss out there...

Lotsa laughs though, especially when Gary got a double hookup, but I'd forgotten my camera again. Never mind, this time I had my new GoPro setup going to capture the highs and the pantsings for posterity.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That's gold, darn the broken rod.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Love the way you kept laughing after the rod decided to make itself a 2 piece Jim.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Con (the fruiterer) eat your heart out! 

Great footage. Same thing happened to me last month with a kingie snapping my rod.

You have an infectious laugh mate and I couldn't stop laughing myself 

Doesn't matta, couple a days......!


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

> I need a bigger rod !


Classic.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know why but it is always funny when some one breaks a rod while trying to land a fish.

I am curious to know the kg rating on the rod and the breaking strain of the line?

Entertaining stuff.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

krustayshen said:


> I don't know why but it is always funny when some one breaks a rod while trying to land a fish.
> 
> I am curious to know the kg rating on the rod and the breaking strain of the line?
> 
> ...


Greg the rod was PE3 and the line 50lb dude. Skinny bendy rod, wrapped with something fancy, a slow jigging rod supposedly rated for 300g jigs. I think it just got fatigued after 2 sessions with kingies bungee jumping on it. If I can find a slow jigger rated to PE5 I'll try that next but it will no doubt end in tears. It always ends in tears :lol:


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Wrassemagnet said:


> If I can find a slow jigger rated to PE5 I'll try that next but it will no doubt end in tears. It always ends in tears :lol:


The PE 5 rod with 50 lb braid should do the trick, hopefully then the line will break and not the rod.

But then you won't get a laugh out of that.

I am envious you have those excellent fighting fish in your back yard.

I look forward to the next one.

Cheers Greg


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great video, watching the fish throw the hook after it trashed your rod - priceless !!!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Before the rod snapped Jim says "I just did, about half way" in reply to me saying "put up the drag you puss". 
After fixing all of the weakest links, jig heads, knots, leader and line. Heavier rod next and maybe a bone density test just in case.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

wokka1 said:


> > I need a bigger rod !
> 
> 
> Classic.


Not the first man to say that!

Crack up Jim! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Too good Jim ,
Made my day so much more pleasurable :lol: ,nice vid of the antics on the water,win some loose some .


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nooooooo....you....didn't....break....the.....rod. :shock: :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That wasn't the versa pitch was it ????
Was that you laughing or the king ?
Love it Jim.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Worse Keza, the MegaBass slow jigger!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave73 said:


> Worse Keza, the MegaBass slow jigger!


That's not worse Dave, I have the versa pitch


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I assume it was a graphite rod (expensive), even though it didn't look like 'high sticking'. Barely two weeks goes by when someone here doesn't break one. 

I just don't get it, except for the weight saving, for someone doing 200 - 300 casts per session. Could someone please explain why soooo much is spent by soooo many on such fragile gear??

A Shakespeare Ugly Stick *wouldn't* have broken ( I am sponsored by SUS*). 

* Only kidding.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Hahaha! Great vid Jim.

Shows what we have to put up with here in Sydney.

Hate those kingy bastards 

Love those kingy bastards! :twisted:


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Hahaha...classic commentary!


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Jim,
I didn't know weather to laugh or cry myself.
You have a great attitude and karma will repay you anyone who practices catch and release has his day :lol: 
T curve 400 Stella 8000 85 pound braid tighten the drag with a shifter worked for me lol 
Great to see you smashed em and catching some kings to ;-) 
Tight lines 
Mickav


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

awesome fun there !!!! Love the commentary ! and teh swearing and the snapping - lets get into them soon


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Woppie read Jims previous report (sorting through the rats) and his reason for going for a slow jigging rod makes sense. Slow jigging is new here and correct applications of the gear means the rod points down towards the water and the reel does all the work. His logic is on point and the physics make sense, & inspired me to go the same route (love a bit of new gear)...

Don't take this as a criticism on Jim, he's sitting in a tippy kayak and messy with feisty kings on tight drags.
Unfortunately the fish make their own rules. :twisted: ;-) 
Classic viewing for all & Jims having a blast!!! ;-)

Cheers Davo


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks boys, glad to share the fun times! I'm looking at round two soon, this time with a frigging big rod. It's still parabolic and I've used it before with lighter drags and landed some good fish from the Revo but haven't tried it on the 575 yet - I dunno, maybe there'll be some swimming footage soon - gotta love it!

By the way Jon the editing software was trakax like you suggested in Brissie thanks mate.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fabulous Jim!

Do the super early starts help? Looks like the action was with sun up.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Dru, the action was with very first light so I included that dark bit of video where I'm complaining that they stole my squid ring. Paul's meter kings have been before sunrise too. There are usually snapper around then too. Besides which there's something really existential about paddling out into the inky blackness when there's no moon or stars and you see the bioluminescent splashes all around you of disturbed whitebait (unfortunately unable to be captured by gopro). The bioluminescent wake from the nose of the Other Woman as she slices through on a dead calm pre-first light morning is just sexy spectacular too, although on a choppy morning it's not as attractive. I dunno, night launches just hit a primal hunter gatherer chord in me (and Gary) and the chorus of the song on the soundtrack says it all - "mysteria deliria, voices voices". The yellow mist baby, the yellow mist is strongest during the super early starts


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Jim... good to see you getting into some niiice fish, but commiserations on the accidental two-piece.

Paddling/trolling in the "eerie" times pre-dawn... does something for you, eh?

Watch out... you might begin chest-beating and bursting forth with a screaming Tarzan call!

My old man used to call your luminescence "phosphorus" and some mornings, every paddle stroke brings some.

Cheers JimP... JimR


----------

